# perris cruise



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I just moved to perris and ive seen some low lows on the streets.lets get a cruise night goin.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> I just moved to perris and ive seen some low lows on the streets.lets get a cruise night goin.


latins finest is down make it happen we r there :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

X2 WE DOWN 
LATINS FINEST


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I stay on nuevo rd. and perris blvd.lots of nice shopping centers any ideas?


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

We go cruising up and down the boulevard all the time in Perris


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

65ragrider said:


> I just moved to perris and ive seen some low lows on the streets.lets get a cruise night goin.


:thumbsup: I like that Idea :h5:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY AFTERNOONS AT THE PARK BY CITY HALL
:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnys121 said:


> :wave:


:wave:Q-vo homie thanks fo your support .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

A sunday night cruise never hurt anyone?????


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> A sunday night cruise never hurt anyone?????


*AGREE *:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> A sunday night cruise never hurt anyone?????


IT'LL B GOOD SINCE IT GETS PRETTY HOT OUT HERE


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnys121 said:


> IT'LL B GOOD SINCE IT GETS PRETTY HOT OUT HERE


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

THERES THE PARK OR THE PARKING LOT NEXT TO THE MOVIE THEATRE


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah sounds good to me i stay on the blvd on a nice sunny day on the weekends but gonna run this by our members and see if we could come up with ideas aswell ill get back to u guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T T T*


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY will b there let us no when


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Whats up Oscar


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

1ST SUNDAYS OF THE MONTH ???


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> Whats up Oscar


SAMO-SAMO- AND YOU??


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

we will be post it this Sunday at burger king parking lot of parris blvd cross st.nuevo rd.at 3 pm.lets get togher and talk about bringing something to the city of perris.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

65ragrider said:


> we will be post it this Sunday at burger king parking lot of parris blvd cross st.nuevo rd.at 3 pm.lets get togher and talk about bringing something to the city of perris.


:thumbsup:*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> we will be post it this Sunday at burger king parking lot of parris blvd cross st.nuevo rd.at 3 pm.lets get togher and talk about bringing something to the city of perris.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## killah54 (Feb 18, 2012)

Would like to.see this im in elsinore but ill drive out


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Aye if yall riding im their...compton majestics will be out their...looking for riders out here in mo val...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Cool c u there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

B OUT THERE AFTER 4


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

johnnys121 said:


> 1ST SUNDAYS OF THE MONTH ???


Is it official. I live here in moval. And most of our members are local. And ready to roll....TTT.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


andyodukes66 said:


> View attachment 637816


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

*FLYER COMING SOON*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> SAMO-SAMO- AND YOU??


:h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> A sunday night cruise never hurt anyone?????


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> I just moved to perris and ive seen some low lows on the streets.lets get a cruise night goin.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnys121 said:


> View attachment 640540


:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT :thumbsup:


meno97 said:


>


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY STARTING MAY 26,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY STARTING MAY 26,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE 


socalconcepts said:


> *Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
> Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
> Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
> 1187 Telephone Ave
> Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY STARTING MAY 26,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

3 MORE WEEKS TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

meno97 said:


> 3 MORE WEEKS TTT:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homie


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

lowridincalivato said:


> View attachment 641730


:h5:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

LOCATION MAY CHANGE AFTER FIRST CRUISE NITE TO LOCAL PARK, GONNA SECURE PERMITS FOR MUSIC .....
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 645373


:thumbsup:


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY STARTING MAY 26,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE
*******LOCATION MAY CHANGE AFTER FIRST CRUISE NITE TO LOCAL PARK, GONNA SECURE PERMITS FOR MUSIC .....
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Lets do this


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump!!~cotton kandy~:wave:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:








lo nuestro said:


>


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 645373


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> Lets do this


:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*bump back,TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

1 MORE WEEK  :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

meno97 said:


> 1 MORE WEEK  :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

* :thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE *


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to go wax the ride for tonight


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JERRI said:


> * :thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

were in perrris


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

lowdude13 said:


> were in perrris


 PERRIS AND NUEVO AT THE BURGER KING BY THE THEATER


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ON BEHALF OF GOOD TIMES IE & UNITED STYLES THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
FOR COMING THRU .....
LATIN LUXURY
LATIN'S FINEST
EMPIRE'S FINEST
FAMILY AFFAIR
CALI STYLE LOWRIDERS
KNOCTURNAL 
HATER HUNTAS
ORIGINALS EAST LA
DUECES BC
BAJITO CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS
NEVER TRUST A BITCH CC
see ya next month, pics coming soon


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

Hater Huntaz C.C Had a Good Time. Nice turnout, Good people to hang with


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> Hater Huntaz C.C Had a Good Time. Nice turnout, Good people to hang with


:thumbsup: thanks for coming out hope to see you guys next mounth on JUNE 30,2013


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS and SOlo Riders THAT MADE IT TO PERRIS CRUISE NIGHT AND SUPPORT.SEE U GUYS ON THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

65ragrider said:


> I WANT TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT TO PERRIS CRUISE NIGHT AND SUPPORT.SEE U GUYS ON THE NEXT ONE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Blew out my tire n fucked up my ride but that wasent stoppin me from showin support TTT U GUYS HAD A GOOD 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Blew out my tire n fucked up my ride but that wasent stoppin me from showin support TTT U GUYS HAD A GOOD 1 :thumbsup:


Thanks LF


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Blew out my tire n fucked up my ride but that wasent stoppin me from showin support TTT U GUYS HAD A GOOD 1 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: thank u for coming out hope to see you guys at the next one on JUNE 30,2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

65ragrider said:


> Thanks LF


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

meno97 said:


> :thumbsup: thank u for coming out hope to see you guys at the next one on JUNE 30,2013


Ill plan on it


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ill plan on it


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> I WANT TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS and SOlo Riders THAT MADE IT TO PERRIS CRUISE NIGHT AND SUPPORT.SEE U GUYS ON THE NEXT ONE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOOD TIME NICE TURN OUT AND CLOSE TO HOME T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. Come out and get ur car washed n chill with Latins finest so cal. 10am to ?? Whenever. $5,donations welcomed


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
> Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. Come out and get ur car washed n chill with Latins finest so cal. 10am to ?? Whenever. $5,donations welcomed


:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lil_Angel70 said:


> View attachment 654463


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup::h5:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Lets get this cracking


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5: hope to see u guys come out for perris cruise


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:wave:We'll be there..


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :wave:We'll be there..


:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttttttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup::h5:hno: BUMP


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

http://youtu.be/gvK2HGrBc00


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:BE READY TO BUY YOUR RAFFLE AND 50/50 RAFFLE TICKRTS


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

SEE U GUYS THERE GT UP


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT:h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
> ...


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn sucks bro!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

HEY LAYITLOW THEY JUST FOUND HIM AT 11 0'CLOCK LAST NIGHT 5 MILES AWAY FROM HIS HOUSE BUT THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt Almost that time


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY  GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571


 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME 
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

cant wait till suday hno::h5::banghead:uffin:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT :h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT ALMOST HERE :banghead::thumbsup:hno: :h5: ​


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Where do yall meet at..


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

lilzuess said:


> Where do yall meet at..


PERRIS BLVD/NUEVO BLVD
EXIT NUEVO OFF THE 215, GO EAST TO PERRIS BLVD MAKE LEFT , 
MAKE LEFT AT BURGER KING


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

This Sunday?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Almost time for a Good Time


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY LETS DO IT AGAIN


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​ 

​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

U going to the cruise sporty ? This is Fredo from Onterio


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


meno97 said:


> bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

EL Presumido said:


> This Sunday?


SIMONE


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> Almost time for a Good Time


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

IF THE THE CROWD LOOKS GOOD, AND IS IN A FIRME MOOD, WE JUST MIGHT HAVE TO CRUISE THE BLVD,
DOWN PERRIS BLVD, FROM NUEVO TO HWY 74 AND BACK AROUND,.....
OH ....AND IF U GONNA POUND SOME BREW, KEEP IT ON THE DL...AND PLEASE PICK UP UR OWN BASURA.......:wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

READY FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

JUST GOT DONE POLISHING UP THE BIKES CANT WAIT FOR TONIGHT :thumbsup::yes::h5:hno::banghead:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://youtu.be/eNdmbhj7UhQ


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

meno97 said:


> JUST GOT DONE POLISHING UP THE BIKES CANT WAIT FOR TONIGHT :thumbsup::yes::h5:hno::banghead:


Are there trophys for bikes


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Are there trophys for bikes


 no not this mouth maybe in a mouth or 2 see you guys out there :h5:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Any pics of the last cruise night? 
How were the cops?


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

lowridincalivato said:


> Any pics of the last cruise night?
> How were the cops?


putting them up soon and over 70 cars were present and no cops :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)

On my way to that cruise and one of my brand new tires just blew out on the 215


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

JacobSanchezImpressions said:


> On my way to that cruise and one of my brand new tires just blew out on the 215


no worries hope everything is okay now and thanks for trying to come out and hope to see you guys at the next one :h5::thumbsup:JULY 28,2013


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:.....had a good time


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:.....had a good time


THABKS BIG ROB FOR COMING OUT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

http://youtu.be/OkhtxJs_VL4
MADE A LIL VIDEO PICS COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

I went today but didnt bring any of my cars..actually looking for a painter. moreno valley is my loc.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

* :thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST C.C HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JERRI said:


> * :thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST C.C HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!


FIRME,
IT WAS AGOOD NITE...A LITTLE WARM BUT FIRME....
STAY TUNED...WE'RE PLANNING ON HAVING A END OF SUMMER SUNDAY NITE4 SHOW N SHINE WITH TROPHIES


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys for ur support GT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~t~t~t~COTTON KANDY:wave:`


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


>


TTT


----------



## nos1962 (Jul 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*​BUMP *


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TRYING TO GO VISIT THA FAM. OUT HERE ON SUNDAY SO I CAN SLIP AWAY AND PEEP OUT THE SCEEN OUT THERE....


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:hope to see you there


WESTBOUND93 said:


> TRYING TO GO VISIT THA FAM. OUT HERE ON SUNDAY SO I CAN SLIP AWAY AND PEEP OUT THE SCEEN OUT THERE....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

This Sunday


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST WAIT UNTIL IT COOLS DOWN A LITTLE, THEN GONNA ROOL OUT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

IT WAS A FIRME CRUISE NITE TONITE....OVER 90 CARS......WOULD LIKE TO SAY ON BEHALF OF UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY & GOOD TIMES IE.....MUCHOS GRACIAS
SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS

ADRIAN AND THE EMPIRE'S FINEST
THE ORIGINALS EAST LA CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
BAJITO CC
ELITE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
DUKES CC
NOKTURNAL CC 
LATINS FINEST CC
UNIQUES CC
FONTANA GANG SQUAD CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
CANT STOP WONT STOP CC
STICK WITH IT CC
MAIFIA FOR LIFE CC
ULTIMATE LIFE CC
OUTSIDERS CC
HATER HUNTAZ CC

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

HERES A VIDEO OF A LIL HOPPING ACTION .....STICK WITH IT CC....


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PICS!!!!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Great turn out! Only one cop and didnt bother anyone from what I saw


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

MORE PICS TO COME :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

L-BOOGIE said:


> PICS!!!!


THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

socalmellow said:


> Great turn out! Only one cop and didnt bother anyone from what I saw


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Next cruise night ill bring my nikon camera..forgot it at home on the 28th.

Still getting quotes to paint my ride


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

socalmellow said:


> Next cruise night ill bring my nikon camera..forgot it at home on the 28th.
> 
> Still getting quotes to paint my ride


ttt :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

up dated flyer coming soon


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

If u guys need a Dj for the next 1 let me know thanks!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

colorbarmateo said:


> If u guys need a Dj for the next 1 let me know thanks!


SENT U PM


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnys121 said:


>


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Eene8ScNVqk


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

maniacos ls elco said:


> View attachment 679116
> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR COMING OUT
ITS ALL ABOUT THE FAMILY AND SHOW THE YOUNGSTERS HOW E DO IT...SEE YA IN AFEW WEEKS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

maniacos ls elco said:


> View attachment 679116
> :thumbsup:


that ELITE Monte Carlo is badass!saw it at the cruise night and at Traffic show.

shared the IE cruise 10th flyer and the sept show n shince flyer..


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

socalmellow said:


> that ELITE Monte Carlo is badass!saw it at the cruise night and at Traffic show.
> 
> shared the IE cruise 10th flyer and the sept show n shince flyer..


GRACIAS BROTHER....PASS THE WIRE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump this !!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Morning Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:yessad::thumbsup:TTT :h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

NEXT WEEK  8/25/13


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T*


:h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Going down tonight


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

hi


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

socalmellow said:


> hi


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C want to thank everyone that came to tonights cruise it is getting bigger and better.Especial thanks to frank for bringing the DJ See u on the next one.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

maniacos ls elco said:


> View attachment 679110
> :thumbsup:




Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

BUMP TTT


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

is it going on tonight ?


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> is it going on tonight ?


That's what I'm wondering


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone crusing tonight ?


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> Anyone crusing tonight ?


i know there was something happening in Fontana for mia


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

A GREAT SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TO THIS OCTOBER 26,2013  :h5:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

are the perris cruise still going down on the last sundays?


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Is this event still going on?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY GOING DOWN COME DOWN HAVE A GzOOD TIME.SEE U THERE


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

65ragrider said:


> THIS SUNDAY GOING DOWN COME DOWN HAVE A GzOOD TIME.SEE U THERE


Thanks I will try to make it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT TTT


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Hows the weather looking out there today/tonight?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FRESH


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> FRESH


thanks for the response. If my wifes Nina doesnt come out to stay the night I will drive out to show our support


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Got the CADDY READY


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest cc will be there n bike club


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

What time dose it get poppin


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Few riders there already..


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry I was unable to make it out last night to show support.

I hope everyone that did get to make it had a great time.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E will continue to have this event all year round Every last Sunday of the month PERRIS BLVD. AND NUEVO RD. behind burger king citi of PERRIS.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## GT Terry (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT FOR A LOCAL MEET.

WE HAVE OUR LOCAL MEET GOING ON THIS AFTERNOON ITS ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY FROM THIS MONTHLY EVENT?

IF YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO DO EVERYONE IS MORE THEN WELCOME TO CRUISE OUT TO OUR EVENT THIS AFTENOON?

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Terry said:


> View attachment 895082


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY COME HAVE A GOOD TIME STARTS AT 6PM TO ? ITS COLD SO BRING UR HOT COFFE AND CHILL


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## GT Terry (Nov 15, 2013)

BUMP...


----------



## Dagothunder (Mar 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump baCK to the top!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

:yessad:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't know about Sunday anymore nobody shows up...let's c if Ufl does it on sat 2 c how it goes!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I see a lot of people posting on this thread with some sick rides as there avatar.

I would like to be more active going to events on this forum show our support.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Its been cold dont expect the same amount of peoople to show up with this cold weather than summer time.


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

65ragrider said:


> Its been cold dont expect the same amount of peoople to show up with this cold weather than summer time.


But is the cruise night still on or no???


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is this event still active ? It's the last Sunday of year and month ...


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody???


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

colorbarmateo said:


> Anybody???


X64


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Guess not..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Let's start this cruise night full force this month holydays are over


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> Let's start this cruise night full force this month holydays are over


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

yes zir


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:h5:Get this cruise night going again, you guys had good turn outs:thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

firme I'm down with warm nights like dis I'm hitting corners anyways


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

so u guys going 2 get this crakin :dunno:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Somebody bumped it up but no answers?? Is it going down Sunday or not??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

colorbarmateo said:


> Somebody bumped it up but no answers?? Is it going down Sunday or not??


Yes it is last Sunday of every month I believe


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

It haven't happened the last 2 months,just don't wanna take the drive 4 nothing!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

So is it gonna crack or not??


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

Family Affair CC well be in the house !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

will pull thru give it few licks any Chevys on 13s


----------



## killah54 (Feb 18, 2012)

angel dust 59 said:


> will pull thru give it few licks any Chevys on 13s


Whats going on with this meet


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SUMMER :thumbsup: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY :wave:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

What about right now?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Weather its nice now lets get this cruise night going full force starting this last Sunday of march come have a Good time


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

this last sunday in perris ? were? what time?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ray&son said:


> this last sunday in perris ? were? what time?


Perris blv.and nuevo behind burger king parking lot


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

I went the last 3 times and nothing! Is this false advertisement again???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 






We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

What's poppin in perris


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT :h5:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

summer is near :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

CADDY EXTRA said:


> WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?


ill let you know when i find out :thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Flush this topic...nobody knows shit about this cruise night!


----------

